# Chris Webber



## ctownsuper (Jul 8, 2003)

Ya missed one. Talk about a role playing SUPERSTAR this guy is it. Get rid of tat ridden blue light special and give some love to this stud.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he is pretty good for his size, a great passer


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ctownsuper</b>!
> Ya missed one. Talk about a role playing SUPERSTAR this guy is it. Get rid of tat ridden blue light special and give some love to this stud.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I like the old Webber that use to dunk on people better than that new jump shot freak.


----------



## tigerblue (Apr 22, 2003)

to me webber is weak.i agree with the dunking webber,i know in the nba you have to improve your game(the jumpshot),but he lost that down low prescence.and the passing, i'll have to give it to him,he has improved,but he needs to step up,and not shy away.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)




----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

If you're talking about Webber playing for Team USA, then you're forgetting that he's injured and will probably miss a month or two of the season.

If you're not, then I agree with popeye.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

It seemed like Chris Webber's game changed from a young vibrant in your face game to the old man game quick. I guess that's why so many people hate on him. For real, his numbers are nearly as good as KG's, he just needs to keep himself healthy throughout the season to gain the respect of his non-believers.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> It seemed like Chris Webber's game changed from a young vibrant in your face game to the old man game quick. I guess that's why so many people hate on him. For real, his numbers are nearly as good as KG's, he just needs to keep himself healthy throughout the season to gain the respect of his non-believers.


:yes:


----------



## tigerblue (Apr 22, 2003)

he also need not, fear shaq!


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

His dunk ova Barkley in the playoffs was his define'n momment in his career... How long ago was that?... Ha... Prob his rook season... Even though his career number's have been great... Who else worth mentionin has Webb played alongside in the post in his career other than Howard and Wallace?... Not knockin him... But... Any decent PF would rack up those number's on the Kings... He neva started shootin all those J's till he had to move ova to PF from C... For Vlade... Think about it... When Webb played C wit G.S. and Wash he would own everybody but Shaq & Zo... I still like the cat's all round game... Jus hate the Kings... Peace


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'll be a fan of webber when he stops jacking all of those J's and goes into the post and plays like a real post player. I remember their game against the Wolves this year, and at the end of the second half Webber started playing aggressively and playing in the paint, and I was thinking, "Why doesn't he play like this all the time?"

If Webber wanted to he could be a top 5 player in this league. The fact that he doesn't, is frustrating to watch. He's the real reason the Kings haven't met their potential. He always chokes in the playoffs...stays outside shooting J's.

I think Webber has always been about having fun on the basketball court, I don't know that he's ever been about winning. He's still the same player he was at michigan...just softer.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I'll be a fan of webber when he stops jacking all of those J's and goes into the post and plays like a real post player. I remember their game against the Wolves this year, and at the end of the second half Webber started playing aggressively and playing in the paint, and I was thinking, "Why doesn't he play like this all the time?"


I remember the game like it was yesterday. 

Up until last season, I viewed Chris Webber as an overrated softie, who backed down from a challenge and always disappeared when it counted. Against Garnett and the Wolves, Webber had always played downright pitiful. He lolligagged up and down the court with that far-off look in his eyes, and Garnett always ate Webber up. I don't want to say that Webber looked scared, but it was fairly close to that. 

Up until last season, I viewed Kevin Garnett as the ultimate role player. He can do everything at a semi-all star level, but he never had the mentality of a go-to offensive player. What made things worse was his lack of a go-to move, which I had always thought he would eventually develop. 

Garnett began to change at the beginning of last year. His outside jumper was much more consistent, and he started hitting it in big-time situations. He wasn't passing out of double teams anymore. KG really was coming out of his shell, and heading into that Kings/Wolves game I thought we would see more of the same domination vs. Webber, especially in the 4th quarter. 

But then Webber started calling for the ball, and actually playing physical near the basket. Garnett and Webber traded shots the entire 4th quarter. Webber was actually looking for contact with KG for once, and KG was finally looking comfortable taking big shots. This was something I wouldn't have expected in a million years from either player, headed into the season. It was aweomse to see two superstar basketball players finally starting to take their games to that final level. 

Sac-Town ended up winning, despite Garnett's efforts. It was at this point that I realized how good the Kings could be if this new inspired Chris Webber could show up in the playoffs. It's a shame he got hurt.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

wow, blabla, I remember that game and I always will. thats the game I use whenever anyone test either Webber or KGs resolve. Do you remember the way they talked at center court after the game ended? That was great. They play a lot the same, the passing, and the inside out game, but garnetts a better defender. I bet theres a lot of respect there.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> His dunk ova Barkley in the playoffs was his define'n momment in his career... How long ago was that?... Ha... Prob his rook season... Even though his career number's have been great... Who else worth mentionin has Webb played alongside in the post in his career other than Howard and Wallace?... Not knockin him... But... Any decent PF would rack up those number's on the Kings... He neva started shootin all those J's till he had to move ova to PF from C... For Vlade... Think about it... When Webb played C wit G.S. and Wash he would own everybody but Shaq & Zo... I still like the cat's all round game... Jus hate the Kings... Peace


I am guessing that English wasn't your best subject in school.


----------

